# Just For Does Athens Revolution



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm actually sitting here right now contemplating if I'm going to order it! There isn't an athens dealer anywhere close to me so I haven't shot it, so I'm really torn :\ 

Have you ordered it or shot it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

My boyfriend ordered it for me and we have not received it yet. I can't get a straight answer either as to if or when it is going to ship.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

It's a beautiful bow and the specs are awesome. I want this bow. I have new sights, a new rest and new arrows for it and now just waiting on a response.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

When did you order it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I know they had it posted somewhere it would be a 2-3 week wait. But that's still not cool you can't get a straight answer from them :\


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Friday makes three weeks and they should have sent out some kind of email or answer on the phone with some kind of estimated ship date. They had only sold one other bow when mine was ordered.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Dang...well I'm not a huge fan of that. Especially since they are advertising its a 2-3 week wait time. I understand they are busy and all, but the least they could do was keep customers informed.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree. I have been a huge fan of the products Just For Does. This here is not making me happy.:sad:


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

The sad thing is that Athens is the one making the bow, not selling it. This makes Athens look bad and it's not their fault at all.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Well hopefully it won't be to much longer for ya!

Post up some pics when you get it!


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will and I will let ya know my opinion on how it shoots.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Countrygurl101 said:


> The sad thing is that Athens is the one making the bow, not selling it. This makes Athens look bad and it's not their fault at all.


Yea I agree...


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Countrygurl101 said:


> I will and I will let ya know my opinion on how it shoots.


Do you know anyone who has shot an Athens Ibex or have you?


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

The lady that I know either shoots or shot for Athens loves her Ibex. This will be the first Athens I have ever shot.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

See, that's we're my dilemma is. I shot the Hope and the Heartbreaker, both 2 cams and they were a night and day difference. I thought the draw cycle on the Heartbreaker was horrible. So it's hard to go off people reviews since everyone's opinion is so different.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree. I was interested in the the heartbreaker but ended up going with PSE Chaos One. I'm not super happy with the one have now. I want a smooth draw. I have never heard anything bad about Athens. I have been told that they are smooth.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am thinking about going to the nearest Athens dealer and trying an Ibex out.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea I wanted the heartbraker so bad, but after I shot it, it was a no go. Then I shot the Jewel and fell in love....until JFD came out with the revolution. So I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do now lol


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

I had ordered the jewel and the first on came in with a bent cam and then they sent the second one in the wrong color. I fell in love with the grip on the jewel but didn't shoot it.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

So you didn't keep it?


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

No, I didn't want a camo bow. I like blacked out bows. They are more me. My PSE is in pink skull works


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

If I pay that much for something it better be exactly what I want. LOL!!!!


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

I hear ya, I'll get a black and pink one if that's which one I go with!

Well I hope your revolution comes in soon! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks. Have a good night.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

You too!


----------



## Lucky13Ranch (Aug 16, 2010)

My wife had a Mathews DXT and is now shooting an Ibex. She loves it! Mrs. bgoode we live just south of Fort Worth if you would like to meet up and shoot her Ibex just shoot me a PM.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Countrygurl101 said:


> *Just wondering if anyone has ordered the Just For Does Revolution Bow and received it yet? *


I will check into this for you!


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucky13Ranch said:


> My wife had a Mathews DXT and is now shooting an Ibex. She loves it! Mrs. bgoode we live just south of Fort Worth if you would like to meet up and shoot her Ibex just shoot me a PM.


I sent you a PM, not sure if it went through...my phone is being dumb so just let me know if you got it!


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

Very interested in this bow please post a review once you get it. 
My husband and I have been debating whether or not I should get.
I love the look of it my only reserves are I have not shot an Athens ever, no close dealer and the axle to axle is kind of shorter than what I am used to.
Very interested in what you have to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

3DArtemis said:


> Very interested in this bow please post a review once you get it.
> My husband and I have been debating whether or not I should get.
> I love the look of it my only reserves are I have not shot an Athens ever, no close dealer and the axle to axle is kind of shorter than what I am used to.
> Very interested in what you have to say.


i have the Ibex and its a GREAT bow. haven't heard of anyone saying anything negative. fast, light, smooth, tack driver!


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

My bow is supposed to be on it's way. They said they shipped it today. Keepin' my fingers crossed!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered the Just For Does Athens bow for my wife and it's been a week so far, I hope that there is no problems on receiving the bow.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

I ordered mine on the 6th of feb and Athens said it should ship on the 25th of feb, but JFD is saying the 40#-50# limbs are on back order so we shall see!


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

Bummer, that is what I (well my husband) ordered for me. Thanks for the update.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Most bows are 3-4 weeks from when Athens receives the order from JFD.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Here It Is!!!!!*

View attachment 1598080


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

*And...*

Here are some more pics!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow that looks great!!!

I love all the detail!


----------



## MooseHuntress (Feb 18, 2013)

Love that bow! I seen it on JFD's Facebook page.. Love the colours and little details!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife can't wait to get her bow thanks for shareing the pictures. That looks like a sweet bow. Can you report on how it shoots and how the draw cycle feels?


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice looking bow...I just got my wife the NBA Seduction...showed her your pics...looks like I will also be buying the Revolution...


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

It's smooth but a lil more aggressive than my PSE. I love it though!!!!


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantastic. I hope my two daughters keep at it long enough to make me buy one like that foe them. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ur welcome


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome I am psyched to get mine.  thanks for sharing the pictures and review.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Countrygurl101 said:


> It's smooth but a lil more aggressive than my PSE. I love it though!!!!


When you say "aggressive" what are you meaning? 
I am looking at trying to get one of these bows for a target and 3D bow


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

And a back up hunting bow


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't shot this bow, but I've had several other Athens bows. The draw cycle to me was not aggressive at all. I found it to be super smooth and easy to pull.


----------



## Mrs. bgoode (Dec 23, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> When you say "aggressive" what are you meaning?
> I am looking at trying to get one of these bows for a target and 3D bow


Meaning that at the first of the draw the weight stacks up a little more, hope this helps


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yes..... Well maybe I will think twice about it then. I don't like PSE because of the pre-loaded limbs.


----------



## Countrygurl101 (Oct 1, 2012)

It is a lil more aggressive to me. It won't be to others who have shot for awhile. It's getting easier for me with practice.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I set my wife's new Just For Does by Athen's up for 3d. It's a great bow.


----------



## jjrpartin (Apr 12, 2013)

I just ran across these bows. I currently shoot an Elite Answer, but LOVE the looks and all of this bow....way too cool!!! Could someone let me know how they compare to the answer so I know whether or not to go ahead and bite the bullet and order me one?!? Appreciate it!


----------

